# [German NR] 3.91 Skewb Average| Carsten Matheus



## CAL (Mar 21, 2015)

My second NR. This time from Zonhoven Open. Bad Lock ups on 3. and 5. :/
[video=youtube_share;5Fg5PC3s32M ]http://youtu.be/5Fg5PC3s32M[/video]


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 21, 2015)

congrats once again


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 21, 2015)

Easy scrambles again?


----------



## CAL (Mar 21, 2015)

No, but the Last Layer Cases were nice, again. At Hessen the Scrambles were also bad...


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 21, 2015)

CAL said:


> No, but the Last Layer Cases were nice, again. At Hessen the Scrambles were also bad...



Unless it's like a less than 3 move layer. IMO Last layer is way more important for good times.


----------

